# Thyroid problems



## zenasheart (Dec 26, 2004)

Would switching from kibble to raw possiblely help a 10 year old female gsd with thyroid problems .. I'm always trying to convince people to switch to raw.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

I have no idea about raw feeding-but if the dog has a thyroid deficiency, the specific hormone to relieve the deficiency is available and can be used indefinitely (if it's monitored).


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I don't know what "thyroid problems" are.

Are you speaking of hypothyroidism or hyperthyroidism? 

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/247683/hypothyroidism_vs_hyperthyroidism.html?cat=5

You might be able to make some small fixes, depending on the food you're feeding -- for example, iodine affects the thyroid. All dog foods have some, which they should. 

But whereas the manufacturer of premium foods can tell you how much iodine is in their food; on a raw diet, you're trying to figure it on your own. 

I am a fan of raw diets. But much of the time, I don't think they can stand in the place of prescribed medicines for dogs with diagnosed disease. And there are times when the BARF owner of such a dog has to be more knowledgeable and sophisticated than average if they wish to pursue such a diet. 

Can it be done? Yes. But the owner has to be committed to really knowing what they're doing and doing it right. Raw isn't for all dogs under all circumstances is, I guess, what I'm trying to say.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

As a human and being hypothyroid, once the gland is no longer working, it is rare that it will start producing the hormone again. A replacement hormone therapy is for your life-time. Dogs are more prone to hypothyroidism and cats hyperthyroidism.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: zenasheartWould switching from kibble to raw possiblely help a 10 year old female gsd with thyroid problems .. I'm always trying to convince people to switch to raw.


It won't help the thyroid problem. Even if the thyroid could be boosted, in cases of autoimmune thyroid, you wouldn't want to do that.


----------



## zenasheart (Dec 26, 2004)

She, the gsd, is on Thyroid medicine and is being treated by a vet for her condition. What I saw when I met this gsd was a overweight gsd who just looked like she was not feeling good .. that is why I was hoping that a switch to raw diet would help, one with the weight issue and two with the thyroid issue which I am sure is part of the weight problem.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Here's a bit of info that you might be interested.

In humans, thyroid conditions often accompany some level of celiac disease, and the ability to digest gluten. If this is true of dogs, and if this is true of your friend's dog, then a gluten free diet would make the dog feel better. 

Additionally, for weight issues, the high protein, low/no carb thing, really does help dogs loose that grain/kibble fat and increase lean body weight.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

If this were my dog, I'd put her on a premium grain free kibble to start off. If she thrives on that, I *might* consider switching her to a raw or homecooked diet. 

I assume this is not your dog? The owner really needs to know what they're doing to make the switch to raw. Salt water fish is high in iodine, for example. Mayo clinic says that calcium supplements can impair absorption of synthetic thyroid hormone http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/hypothyroidism-diet/AN01478-- so perhaps RMBs, which are so calcium dense, should be given at different times than thyroxine (or whatever Rx has been prescribed.)

There's this sort of info: http://fitfare.net/2006/10/25/does_diet_affect_hypothyroidism/ that may or may not apply.

So there's just a lot to consider for a raw/home made diet. 

As always, the owner should speak to her vet. 

My senior is on thyroxine and she eats a diet of part kibble/part homemade diet. I balance these carefully. It can be done, with research and caution. 

Any time a dog is on a presciption drug or has a veterinary issue, we have to consider carefully this when we devise a diet for him.


----------

